# Info on a De Rosa Vega?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

I just picked up a De Rosa Vega but haven't been able to find much information about the bikes on the interwebs. Do you guys have any info about them?

Where did they stack up in the De Rosa product line? 
What years were they produced (the seller seemed to think that it was a 2001)?
Is there a geometry chart floating around somewhere that would list the angles on the bike?
Have any of you owned one? If so, what were your thoughts on the bike?

The bike is aluminum (both front and rear triangles) and has a carbon fork (mizuno?). It's in pretty nice shape, but the decals are so gaudy that I'm thinking about having it refinished and having simpler, cleaner De Rosa decals applied.

Thanks!

Texbike


----------

